# Appliance Epoxy



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever use Appliance Epoxy to paint a frame? It just accured to me the other day that appliance epoxy is pretty durable stuff, way more than any normal rattle can.


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

I did, years ago on my very first frame. It worked great on the fridge, it should be great on a bike right? 
Uh....no. 
On a bike, it's just as fragile as any old spray can paint. So use it, but don't expect it to be very durable.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

So whats the best solution besides powder coat?


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

Vtolds said:


> So whats the best solution besides powder coat?


Real paint. I use Imron a lot....tough stuff.


----------



## LarryG (Feb 5, 2004)

I used gray Hammerite (textured paint) on a frame once. When it dried, it was real soft (could scrape it off with a fingernail) so I got discouraged and stuck it in my (hot) attic. I happened to pull it out 2 months later and the paint had hardened very nicely. I would use Hammerite again, but I would be sure to cure it before use.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

LarryG said:


> ... When it dried, it was real soft (could scrape it off with a fingernail) so I got discouraged and stuck it in my (hot) attic. I happened to pull it out 2 months later and the paint had hardened very nicely. I would use Hammerite again, but I would be sure to cure it before use.


Yup, curing the paint hard is the key. Has anybody seen the article on the $50 car paint job? http://www.rickwrench.com/50dollarpaint.html Guy paints an entire car with inexpensive enamel thinned, really thinned out with mineral spirits using a foam roller. Takes a while, but car looks really great. I think it takes him three or four thin coats until you can't read the primer thru the top coat. He mentions that some folks go as many as ten coats of paint. The paint is that thin. Its a long article, but a very good read.

When thinned this way, I gotta believe rolled on paint is safer to apply than spray. And I wouldn't expect overspray to get on the wifey's car either. The thinned paint cures much harder than a spray on without a baking oven. You can polish solid enamel paint. (You can NOT polish any type of metal flake apply. The only thing you can polish on new cars built today is the clear coat.)

I'm not sure how easy this translates to the intricacies of a bicycle frame, but for the inexpensive price of a quart of enamel shouldn't be very expensive to try. I'd be concerned about paint accumulating too thick in the areas where tubes / braze-ons are joined.

--zip


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Many paints including Imron are toxic and should be handled with the utmost of care , proper can include respirators , rubber gloves and disposible coveralls . Many paints contain toxins that can be absorbed through the skin as well as the lungs , please follow the manufacturers recomendations for the responsible handling .


----------



## adam728 (Jan 25, 2006)

While I haven't used it on a bicycle, I've found Plasticoat wheel paint in rattle cans to be incredibly durable. Duplicolor has some too, but it's much more like regular spray paint. I've used the Plasticote on truck wheels, a dirt bike frame, fork, and swingarm, and been very happy with the results. Color choice is very limited though.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just looking to spray some white.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Paint requires an honest two part process or powder. Your choice, nothing else will do.


----------



## dbohemian (Mar 25, 2007)

pvd said:


> Paint requires an honest two part process or powder. Your choice, nothing else will do.


Hallelujah!


----------



## buildyourown (Dec 1, 2004)

I've done 2 bikes in appliance paint. One white, one cream.
It's much better than regular rattle can. 
It takes a very long time to dry so make sure you read the label.
I think it says 7 days between coats if you are trying to do any sanding.
I


----------

